

From Jobs to Zuckerberg: A Single Look That Conveys a Message - kylelibra
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/05/business/05uniform.html?_r=1&hp

======
rbarooah
I thought the title was talking about a meaningful glance between Jobs and
Zuckerberg - not their dress sense!

~~~
rudiger
Messrs Jobs and Zuckerberg were sitting to either side of President Obama at
that February 17 dinner [1]. They very well could have exchanged a meaningful
glance, perhaps in response to something the President had said!

[1] <http://www.flickr.com/photos/whitehouse/5455525432/>

~~~
cschmidt
That's exactly what I was thinking the article was about, from just reading
the headline.

------
Jun8
IDEABOLT: How about a company to manage/create a similar signature look for
(currently) smalltime company founders. Suggest (and/or buy and send) cool
sneakers, writbands, gadgets, etc. for you to make your mark.

Would you pay for such a service?

------
rosser
If you're going to link to an NYT article, can you _please_ at least use an
affiliate link?

EDIT: I tried adding a couple to this comment, but on testing them, I'm still
hitting the login-wall.

~~~
kylelibra
I always forget about that. I suggest:
<http://www.bugmenot.com/view/nytimes.com>

~~~
sigmaxipi
If you have Chrome, open the link in Incognito mode and it will let you read
the entire article.

~~~
rosser
Wow, nice. Thanks! That suggests to me that simply blocking NYT cookies would
probably also work.

~~~
mickt
Reseting them with Cookiesafe on Firefox usually does the trick too.

